# BEST PRICE ON APR T3100061 2.0T EA888 Gen 1 Stage 3 GTX Kit - IN STOCK @ HS Tuning



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Ok Everyone! - Now is your chance!*

We have an *APR T3100061 STG III Kit* *IN STOCK* and ready to ship! Have you always dreamed of an insanely powerful 2.0T car? If so, then not much can surpass this kit. APR has really gone all out to make sure that when you really feel the need for speed, there will not be a whole lot who can keep up with you!

*Please red the details below. If you are interested in purchasing this kit, Please contact me at [email protected] for our best price! - It will be worth your while!*

*Backstory:*

In 2008, shortly after the worldwide release of the 2.0 TSI engine, Volkswagen of America commissioned APR to build the Stage III GT Turbocharger System for their SEMA concept cars. Successes of these concept cars lead to the first release of the APR Stage III Turbocharger System, based on the then available Garret GT turbocharger, and became a worldwide phenomenon. In the years since, APR has continued to work with VWoA, Volkswagen GmBH, VWVortex and BFGoodrich to deliver more concept cars for SEMA, Wörthersee in Austria, as well as other events around the world, while APR continued testing the latest in turbocharger technology.

With the introduction of the Garret GTX2867R Turbocharger, APR has raised the bar further and redefined the standard by which the VAG community measures performance, reliability, drivability and quality. Gone are the days of compromise where low-end response meant excessive backpressure, compressor surge, and extremely limited top end performance. True to APR’s mantra of Performance without Compromise the days of shredding tires on front wheel drive vehicles are rapidly disappearing thanks to the new Gold Standard in ECU torque management calibration strategies only APR can deliver. APR’s endless pursuit of perfection has resulted in the most comprehensive 2.0 TSI turbocharger system in the world.

The 2.0 TSI is completely transformed the second it meets an APR Stage III GTX Turbocharger System. Power immediately jumps to 423 horsepower with 387 ft-lbs of torque on tap using 93 octane fuel on a completely stock and unmodified factory fueling system. Switching to APR’s 100 octane race fuel mode, power shoots up to 458 horsepower with 409 ft-lbs of torque all at the driver’s command. This level of extreme performance is just a taste of the system’s full performance capabilities. APR’s Stage III+ GTX fueling system (Coming Soon!) increases performance further by simply adding a few bolt-on APR fueling components.

*Details:*

- APR's expertly recalibrated ECU Upgrade matched specifically to the Stage III GTX hardware ensures flawless drivability and great power delivery. All OEM specifications for component strength is either followed or replaced by the Stage III hardware to ensure no premature failures of other related parts. As always, APR's included Stage III GTX ECU Upgrade is equipped with EMCS technology to allow for the cruise control to be used to enable situation specific calibrations, options and advanced ECU features found nowhere else.

- Representing the latest in turbocharger technology, an APR/Garrett GTX Ballistic series turbocharger is the only choice for this premium turbocharger system.


















- The Stage III exhaust manifold is investment cast out of Inconel, a high-temperature nickel alloy. The manifold was designed in CAD and optimized using computational fluid dynamics (CFD) software. What this means to the end user is the ultimate in performance and reliability.










- APR developed a new Mass Airflow Sensor housing that is sized according to engine displacement and maximum power output. The new cast housing allows the proper metering of the additional airflow and to minimize pressure losses. The cast aluminum housing is CNC machined to exacting tolerances and powder-coated to inhibit corrosion. A honeycomb style flow straightener is also added to prevent the MAF from seeing erroneous signals.










- After the exhaust gases have left the turbocharger turbine, they flow into this stainless steel piece that directs the exhaust gases down, towards the underside of the car into the supplied exhaust downpipe.










- From the cast APR exhaust downturn, the exhaust begins its travel out of the car through the three inch downpipe that is included with the Stage III kit.










- APR uses a reinforced silicone hose to route the inlet air from the MAF housing into the compressor inlet of the turbocharger. This hose also has provisions for other connections, such as the stock crankcase vent hoses and the APR diverter valve adaptor.

- This silicone hose directs air from the compressor outlet of the turbocharger to the compressor outlet pipe. The APR diverter valve adaptor also connects to this hose, as well a boost signal line for the N75 boost control valve.

- APR uses a reinforced silicone hose to route the inlet air from the intake into the MAF housing.

- APR includes a billet CNC adaptor that allows the stock diverter valve to be reused with the APR compressor inlet hose.

*Other Included Items:*

APR Oil Feed Adapter
APR Oil Line
APR Coolant Lines
APR Fitting Details
All Included Gaskets
APR Crankcase Ventilation Fitting
APR DV N75 Mounting Bracket
APR DV and N75 Assembled
APR MAF Power Extension Wires
APR Coolant Drain Line
APR Coolant Supply Line
APR Coolant and Oil Line Fitting
APR Oil Feed Line
APR Oil Return Line
APR Oil and Coolant Lines

- Each APR Stage III Turbocharger System includes detailed installation manuals for every component with easy to follow directions to include pictures of each step, torque specifications for each fastener and a list of required tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

One and Only still available! - Please contact me at [email protected] for pricing. Once gone, its gone!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Many Inquiries - however, still available! *Email me for price!*


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

If you have been waiting to get a stage III kit for your car, then this is your chance. This is the lowest price you will ever see for a NEW kit, with the required software and APR Warranty and support!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

Still Available!

There will be no sales tax for an item shipped out of Ohio which saves you even more!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Why Buy From Us?*

We are an authorized APR dealer, and have Thousands of customers over the years, who love the products we provide them. Lets make you our next customer!

Your new Stage III Kit will come in a sealed APR box, and have all the hardware, and bits needed for the install. Once installed in the car, there is very little which can compare!


----------

